# Powershot G15, LR5 and ACR 8.1



## hatjohan (Jul 6, 2013)

ACR 8.1 which is included with LR5, is supposed to include the lens profile for the Canon PS G15. However, only the G10 is listed. How do I enable the profile for the G15?


----------



## camner (Jul 10, 2013)

Take a look at this thread for a good discussion of this:  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...ns-Correction-differences-between-RAW-and-JPG


----------



## hatjohan (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Camner, it is indeed helpfull


----------

